
The Polygons of Another World - matt_d
http://fabiensanglard.net/another_world_polygons/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21937607](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21937607).
Normally we'd merge discussions in the other direction but the later post is
on the front page and the article seems to have struck a chord.

